# Test Picture from Yuma, AZ



## yumacoyotesniper (Feb 6, 2010)

I still can't figure this out. I uploaded my pictures into photo bucket and I have cut and pasted the URL in here and down in the file comment box. It wont paste into the file name. Can some one help me here. I think I am close to getting this. This URL is a picture in photo bucket. What do I do with it.


----------



## yumacoyotesniper (Feb 6, 2010)

It worked, thank you Jesus. Now I am ready to rock and roll if people still do that. Here is my last yote of the year. I will post some really cool pictures tomorrow night. I got to get my behind to bed. Up at 0400 to go to work.


----------



## yumacoyotesniper (Feb 6, 2010)

This is a picture of the tri-pod I use to get up off the ground in the thick stuff. This was my first one this year with my shot gun at 68 yards, Dead Coyote Chocke and 3 inch shells, they are deadly as shown in the picture.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

try setting your pic size at 1m or 15x17. these look like they are set at one of the smallest settings. your getting there. :thumb:


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

i did double click on the picture here, it took me to the album on photo bucket so i could see bigger copies. that looks like good quail country too.


----------



## owwwwww (Jan 8, 2008)

Yay! Now if you use the image code instead of the image thumb code, itll look like this


----------



## yumacoyotesniper (Feb 6, 2010)

It is great quail hunting down here. Thanks for the tips so I can post quality pictures. I have posted another picture of a dog shot in December from about 165. Started in to the call in about 3 minutes but hung up so I had to take the longer shot.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

i love that. 165 yards a "longer shot". those yuma yoters have lots of brush to hide in. most places here don't have that problem, but a few of my favorite spots are actually quite similar. something about sand mound flats really holds the rabbits. yoters are not far behind! the last hunt i had on one of these flats got exciting. got blindsided. shot a full charger at 30 feet. of course that brush is an advantage at times too. you can get your gun pointed the right direction when the dog passes behind the next bush. it sure makes you strain your eyes though. :thumb:


----------



## yumacoyotesniper (Feb 6, 2010)

Know just what you mean. I always have my shotgun on my lap for the fast movers or as we call them drive bys.


----------

